# Dayton Area



## Nona (Jul 8, 2016)

I have a 7-8 month female rat and I am desperately trying to find her a friend because she seems to be suffering pretty badly from anxiety and depression. Does anyone in the area have a female theyre looking to rehome or adopt out?


----------



## Kchilson02 (Jan 20, 2016)

Are you Dayton nevada? If so I can help.you find a friend and give you places to.check.out but im.too attached to my fur babies I can't ever rehome them. But I have gotten my girls and my boy from they area so there are plenty of options


----------



## Nona (Jul 8, 2016)

Ohio


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

If you are willing to drive a little, check out EARPS. They are in Indianapolis. I know they have been low in rats lately but I think they usually some. Oh and they usually have more animals than they advertise, so fill out an application and someone should get back with you


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not that far from Ohio  Road trip? I'll have babies this fall lol

Ohio is a good spot, there are breeders around. 

You could check out the Ohio round up it is in Sept though.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ohrodentroundup/

Some facebook groups to check out
https://www.facebook.com/groups/403167366429745/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/339464389597728/


----------

